# Shaved for a simple blood draw?



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have been letting Weegee's hair grow since October. Needless to say it is pretty long now and I intend to give him a drastic cut in about 2 weeks. Earlier this week I took the dogs to the vet for heart worm tests. Usually they draw the blood in the room, but they took them in the back this time. I really didn't care but thought it would have been better for the dogs if they would have done it in the room.

When Dakota came back he had a shaved spot on his leg. None of the other dogs had a shaved area and they had never shaved them before. I thought maybe his veins were bad because he is getting old and didn't think much more about it. Fast forward until today. It was the first time since the visit that I brushed out Weegee. I removed his collar and began brushing and noticed that he has a rather large shaved area on his lower neck! The collar was pushing his other hair down to cover the spot. 

I am really annoyed by it because that likely means that they shaved both Dakota and Weegee for no reason really. In the past they have been able to draw blood from Weegee with long hair. Has anybody had a similar problem? Any ideas about how to make this rather large, VERY short area work when I cut him? I don't like to cut low on the neck but I may have to.:angry:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

oh wow.... I would have been upset too! I'm sure vets know poodles are known for "complicated show clips" that take forever to grow and maintain, they should have asked or at least informed you first ..... 

But it is hair ... It will grow back, but I totally understand your frustration, I would have been more than a little frustrated! 

I can't picture in my mind where exactly it was shaved, but I'm sure there are nice haircuts that will work! 
I don't have much experience in grooming at all, hopefully some PF groomers will give you some cool ideas  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm definitely not experienced at grooming either. But I think I do a good job at making him not look stupid. I think I will just cut him like I normally do and hope it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is too bad. I would have been really annoyed about that too, especially since i want to do a nice groom for Lily this week for PCA. We just did heartworm tests too, no mysterious shaving, but then again my vet is a spoo person.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Last time Kennedy went to the vet and had his blood drawn they took it from his neck and there were no shaved spots. I would've been pretty alarmed if there were and they didn't at least warn me before. I know hair grows back but they should tell you "Hey we have to shave a spot to do blood work".


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That's too bad that happened! A good tech can wet the draw area (with alcohol) and find a vein without shaving most of the time, and especially a jugular stick, unless the animal is dehydrated or has really small veins.....my guess is you had a very good tech the first time!
Do let them know next time that you prefer no shaving and they should comply!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> That's too bad that happened! A good tech can wet the draw area (with alcohol) and find a vein without shaving most of the time, and especially a jugular stick, unless the animal is dehydrated or has really small veins.....my guess is you had a very good tech the first time!
> Do let them know next time that you prefer no shaving and they should comply!


THAT was the alcohol smell I smelled today when my girls had their yearly visit/shots. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I was completely baffled because I have never had this issue before. Granted, I have only had a poodle's blood drawn once. But they even shaved one of my other dogs (not long thick hair) paw so apparently they were being a bit lazy.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Weird. I've never had any vet shave anywhere on my dog for bloodwork. I've even had some successfully avoid shaving for an IV catheter while under anesthesia.


----------

